# ethernet on my Macbook



## peanutboy (Oct 27, 2005)

My ethernet on my Macbook worked fine up 'til a couple of weeks ago, it decided to quit working... I tried both my office and home ethernet connections making sure it is not the cable, I couldn't connect to my ethernet network!

anyone having similar issues?

I'm not too familiar with Mac networking as I came from the world of Microsoft, I can use some help and it'd be much appreciated.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## madgunde (Mar 10, 2006)

Does the Network Status page of the Network System Preference pane show a green, yellow or red light beside it when it's plugged into the network? What message is displayed there for Built-in Ethernet?


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

This started happening to mine about a month ago. I've been meaning to contact AppleCare about it but I frankly don't have the time. I've tried various cables, routers, direct connections...etc. 

What I have determined is that the physical RJ-45 port on my MacBook seems to be sized wrong. Cable are not seated properly for connection. I can get most cables to connect and acquire an IP by holding them in place or by jiggling the cable around a little bit, however if I let go, the connector usually slides right out because the port is too big to hold it properly

D


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

> What I have determined is that the physical RJ-45 port on my MacBook seems to be sized wrong. Cable are not seated properly for connection. I can get most cables to connect and acquire an IP by holding them in place or by jiggling the cable around a little bit, however if I let go, the connector usually slides right out because the port is too big to hold it properly...


Broken Ethernet port. Requires replacement logic board.


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

Lars said:


> Broken Ethernet port. Requires replacement logic board.


Thanks for confirming that for me. I'm honestly getting so frustrated with needing this thing repaired. First there was the power adapter issue, then the discolouration, then the random shutdown and NOW the logic board needs to be replaced!! I miss my iBook

D


----------



## rollee (Feb 26, 2003)

ethernet port is very delicate on the powerbook, mine died before too.
entire logic board needs replacement, you got applecare do you?


----------



## DrewNL (May 23, 2005)

Yeah I have Applecare.....I figured I should for a first gen machine...
Seems like it was the best couple hundred bucks I ever spent


D


----------

